# My Long Wait for a Workshop



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

*First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*

Hi All -

Hope I'm doing this right. Beginning to construct a workshop I've been waiting for for a long time.

It will be a small space (at least for now). Everything on wheels.

Be kind for this is my first video attempt. I will update as I go. Thanks for watchin!

Video is Here!


----------



## Robw (Jan 12, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


James, looks like a nice shop shaping up. I like the PCV clamp rack, good idea. Are you going to park a car in there too? What are you using for a bench top? By the way I have considerably more then 2 clamps per year old. Take a look at my shop for ideas about packing a small shop.

http://lumberjocks.com/Robw/workshop

Rob


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob.
No cars allowed - already too small. The bench top will be 3/4 plywood over the framing, then the dark masonite. I like the idea of being able to change out the bench tops when they get messed up.

Wow - your shop is well organized - something to shoot for. Great job!

As for clamps - sometimes I think it's just a contest. Especially when I see shops with sevendy-eleven thousand clamps on a big wall - no way that many would be needed at one time unless you were building a town.

James


----------



## Robw (Jan 12, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


James, you might think about using 2 sheets of 3/4 ply for the bench top, makes it very sturdy. One of mine is 2 sheets of 3/4 and the other is a section of butcher block that can be ordered in different sizes (used for kitchen counters). Those are both rock solid.

Rob


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Great looking shop. Should be pretty sharp with the Griz color scheme. I agree with Robw extra thickness with a little over hang gives a strong place for clamping.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Thanks Clay and Nancy -

That 3/4 ply is going over a frame of closely spaced 2×4's on their sides - you both still think I need 2 layers?

James


----------



## bluesmarky (Jun 1, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Looks like you are making good progress with the workshop hutch - I made one myself & it is awesome for making sure everything has a place & every place has a thing. Keep up the good work. I have built several 'Norm' projects & all have turned out great so far & I have learned so much in the process. I especially like your comment that woodworkers should have 2 clamps per year of life - good rule of thumb.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


nice video, and looks like a good space to ww in, small but efficient! I also would echo previous comments and recommend doubling up on the workbench plywood surface; another good rule of thumb is that your bench can never be too sturdy!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Depending on your intended use you will want mass. Are you planning on a woodworkers workbench like a Roubo or something similar? If you are then 1 sheet of 3/4 would be enough.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Hey Blues - nice bench and hutch - I hope mine looks as good. (I wonder what ole Norm is doing now…)

As for the benchtop - yes - I will have a sturdy wwer's bench later - this is for general use - small projects and nothing too big or heavy. Also a place to set up miter saw, mortiser, small assembly, etc.

Thanks for the great feedback - I really like this website community!

James


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Hey James - this is great space to enjoy your time - well thought out and efficient. Good job on the video also, sometimes easier said than done.

Looking forward to your future updates.

Jeff


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. I liked the clamp storage idea. May try to use it in my shop. Nice to hear from a fellow Colorado woodworker. I will be looking forward to future updates.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


2 clamps per year old, hmm I need some more clamps.

Great looking shop so far.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


James, it looks like you are going to end up with a fine shop. You really have some very nice equipment. I like your method for acquiring clamps. By your calculations I should have 84 clamps. If this were so I would be over-run with clamps in my 9'x11' shop. It is a nice thought though. Good job on the video. Keep em' comin'.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


James, 
nice to others "branding" their shops with the color of their tools. I figured there was only one or two other eccentrics like me that did it. I ended up with mostly PM tools so I created this knee wall around three walls of the shop.

I am in the planning stages of building wall of "Norm" base cabinets, but want to incorporate a RAS, a SCMS and a router lift table in the range of 22'-24' long. Will keep my eye on your progress.

As far as two many clamps, after counting mine, I guess it's time to get out the walker and head to a nursing home. 2 per year, arrggh.I am starting to feel real old about now..










Rob


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Wow - thanks to all for nice comments.
Rob - LOL - yes you indeed have some clamps! Love the colors.

Progress - got the bench top done and finally the window arrived. I now have even better light, and a great view!

James


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Rob….That is insane!!!!!!  This photo is going to end up in some advertisement somewhere!! I wonder for what company???!!!!


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Rob - meant to ask you - what type of projects do you do to require that much clamping?

James


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


"Rob - meant to ask you - what type of projects do you do to require that much clamping?

James"

Sooooo, are you trying to say we woodworkers are suppose to have a "real" need for a tool/accessories before we go and buy them?  Actually, I just thought having a wall full of clamps looked cool. My wife asked the same question ….I just went into the house, looked at her collection cat figurines that she has been accumilating for the past almost 32 years of our marriage, and said "and these cats do what?".

It really comes down to having the right tool for the right job, assuming you can afford it.

When I put together some 8' tall (fixed) shelves I used up most of the 40-50" Bessey K-bodies and half the 98" K-Bodies.

The shop is for my retirement years, when I am on a lower fixed income and new fangled tools/accessories will be less affordable. So I am buying and preparing for those days. I certainly would not use all at one time, on one project, but each type/sized is used when needed.

Plus it is really cool to walk out to the shop every night and look at them (and the tools) and relax from a long day at work, even if they don't get used every day.

Rob


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


I hope you don't think I was being critical - the photo you displayed IS very very cool!

So - ultimately I have to budget for clamps AND cat figurines…LOL.

James


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


The secret is to buy first for her then for me…..

One of these days I will start a new post and show the tools….

Rob


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Ok Rob to be fair to your wife "Where are the photos of the Cats" I don't Norm even has that many clamps but you never know for sure since he may have a hidden clamp room in the shop somewhere.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Example, we have an 8' xmas "Cats only" tree that has over 300 cat ornaments…She has "season" cats, Halloween, Easter, Xmas as well as "un-seasoned" day to day cats on display, a china cabinet full of them. She even sent away photos of our real cats and had an artist make 18" high cat dolls with there heads painted to match our actually cats. Yeah there be alot of cats. That doesn't include the cat shirts/sweaters/jackets/purses/soap dispensers/rugs/afgans/blankets…............

Rob


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


You is off to a good start!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


Hi James,

You're off to a great start!

Looks good.

Lee


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JWags said:


> *First Video - Building Norm's Workshop Hutch*
> 
> Hi All -
> 
> ...


James, I think that you are very wise to do all of this planning because it will pay off for you in the end. Your video was very good and welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

*Shop Update Video 2*

Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…

The new video is Here!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


James, it looks like you are off to a pretty good start on your shop and it appears as if you are going to be adding quite a bit of storage to your shop.

Looking forward to seeing the next update.


----------



## storsveguten (Jan 27, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


Videos of workshops in progress are always fun and interesting to watch. I'm also constructing a workshop these days, and as far as I can see you're off to a very good start. Nice new tools too!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


James, thanks for the update!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


Splendid view James. A good source of inspiration there.

Look forward to new updates. (I saw that you have a Skill miter saw there, and a Dewalt drill. Are you planning painting the drawers black and yellow as well?, ;-)

Thank you


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


Good one Fernando!
I have a Sears putty knife - maybe Craftsman red?

Seriously - thanks all!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


Coming along great Nice window and plenty of light.


----------



## Douger (Jan 17, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


James-looks like a great space, and I'll bet you're having a ball setting it all up! I spent a lot of time in the Woodland Park area back in the 80s and early 90s-I used to play music up at Quaker Ridge Camp in the summertime. Beautiful country.

Anyway, congratulations!

-Doug


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Shop Update Video 2*
> 
> Well - here is a short update about my workshop progress so far.
> I'm experimenting with a video intro too - yeah - probably overkill, but was fun to do…
> ...


James, it was another nice video and it looks like it's coming along. I love the view from the window.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*

Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)

Most of you have been doing this for a long time. Think back to your early days - and some of the goofs you made. Although I've been reading blogs, magazines, and other "how to's" for years, to me there is simply no way to know - except to do it.

I'll relate some of my blunders without embarrasment, hoping that some of these simple (and obvious to you) mistakes could help out other new people. Don't get me wrong - I had some incredible epiphany moments, and even some things I'm very proud of. And the payoff? I'm getting better at this, and think I may even get good at it over time.

(this may get a little long - don't be afraid…)

Background: I live in the mountains in Colorado. I'm almost an hour one way to the nearest Home Depot. So lists have become important to me. If I forget a box of screws after a 3 hour round trip shopping trip - that's what I am - screwed. So I must become a far better planner.

My shop-to-be is small - just over 19×13 feet. But it's amazing that things can still get lost. How is that possible? Sheesh. Especially the paper notes with the dimensions of what I need to cut. So I got a big dry erase board I can see from everywhere and do my cut lists on there. It's hard to lose a 4 foot dry erase board.

So how to build a shop - without a shop to build it? After setting up my new saws, and trusting their accuracy, I needed to build bench space and storage space. Consider the logistics of building a cabinet bench without the help of a bench… Well for me there was a lot of setup, cut something, glue something and setup again for something else. Back and forth, again and again. Also - while ripping a board, if I suddenly realized that I forgot to cut a groove in a board while the dadoset was in the saw, - well you get it - I spent a lot of time changing blades and retesting cuts until I had the steps down pat. So plan it - it helps to have jotted down a step by step list when you're not working from a set of plans.

I had decided to build a cabinet bench about 16 feet long with 20 drawers in it. It's based on Norm Abrahms Workshop hutch. Here's a pic of current progress:










The cabinet partition construction went well. The hard part is that the garage floor slopes down 2 inches from left to right. I decided to account for that by building the top 3 sets of drawers alike, and make each bottom drawer progressively taller.

So I built a jig that would locate all 4 drawer guides correctly at once. Great idea. Here's a tip - when you go to the store to buy a framing square - get one that doesn't measure 12ths on one side and 16ths on the other. Or at least be aware that that is what you did. I built a jig that hung crooked guides. Lost half an afternoon on that one…

So then I rough cut 80 pieces of drawer fronts and sides for 20 drawers. Ripped them all to their proper heights. Time to square up the ends - hmmm - no crosscut sled. Stop everything and build one. Hmmm - no hardwood around for the runners. Well, just build one that will last accurately long enough to complete this project, and build a "real" one later. Had scrap to build one big enough to crosscut a little over 12 inches. Was cutting perfect 90's on my first try. Yea! I later discovered that the lower drawer heights would exceed 13 inches. So yeah - I built another one.










Better than the first one, but still just temporary to get me by. Cut perfect 90's too - but I later discover some of the drawer sides weren't 90 degrees. Some off by a lot. I finally figured out that a small accumulation of sawdust in the sled was throwing off the alignment of the piece against the back fence. Sheesh again. You all knew to brush out the sled every now and then, right? Well now I do too. Also - along the same lines - brush out the miter slots before putting the sled on the tablesaw. Too painful to tell you that story - use your imagination…

Now the fun part - cutting finger joints. (I know I know - there are other kinds of joinery I could have used that may have been less painful - but I've always wanted to do this). I make the jig, and make some test passes. Joint too tight - make a small adjustment. Wow - perfect finger joints. So the plan is: make all 5 top drawers. Then the second ones down, etc. Started cutting fingers for the sides. (hmmm - cutting fingers? think I'll call them box joints from now on…...) Oops - forgot to cut the groove for the drawer bottoms. Re-blade the saw - cut the grooves - back to box joints.

By the 3rd one of the top drawers - I realized things were not lining up when the drawer sides were dry fit to the fronts and backs. It appears that when I needed to make the second cut that requires the spacer stick, that after removing the stick I was allowing the piece to move a little - throwing off the cut. So from then on - I'd clamp the first cut to the jig, then remove the spacer. Things went better after that.

Glue up time. I now know why you all have so many clamps. I had enough to glue up 2 drawers at a time - well almost. Occassionally, a drawer front or side was warped a little, and required an extra clamp or 2 to square it up. Clamps are on my list for the next trip to Home Depot…

It takes a while to glue up these box joints. The top row of drawers only had 4 fingers at each end - the 3rd row of drawers had 9. Even though I spread the yellow glue as fast as I could, the joints were beginning to set before I could get clamps on them. Any suggestions for which glue had a longer set up time? Could I have watered it down? I really learned the importance of dry-fitting, and having everything ready and within reach before a drop of glue hit wood.

Anyway - because of my initial problems, most of the top row of 5 drawers required a little adjusting before they would install and operate properly. By the time I was installing the 3rd set of 5 drawers, they all went in and operated smoothly right away. I'm beginning the bottom row this afternoon, and though I've learned a thing or two along the way, I'll still be checking accuracy on every step.










(can't wait to put the drawer fronts and handles on…)

I've got to admit - there is a real thrill you get after glue up and clamping when you check the diagonals and they are exact. It makes all the other steps that you worked so hard to make precise so worthwhile.

Like I said - you all knew this stuff already. I admired all of your experience before - but I now realize what you all had to cope with to get that experience.

Thanks to all who read this. And by the way - THIS IS FUN! Even with all these challenges - I'm having the time of my life! Never forget how lucky we all are to be able to do this!


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


This was quite enjoyable to read. Been there and done that with some of that stuff (especially sawdust and a fence) and more. If I were to build my table saw sled again I'd probably rout out a groove or something to capture the sawdust that inevitably builds up on the sled. Will be interesting to watch your shop come alive. You're going to have a TON of storage! Btw, if we're allowed to have 2*age # of clamps I'm woefully behind.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


I laughed all the way through your story. I can do that because I have been there. My father-in-law once told me that people that don't make mistake don't do anything. Well I need to do less…..LOL. Your shop is looking great so far and I can smell the pine trees outside the window. Have you ever gone to the Grizzly web site where you can lay out your floor plan. It is a free site. I think it is actually to help layout a dist collecting system but it is interesting to used and you can see your tools and move them around.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Hi Will & Grampa,

Thanks for the support.

Will - I'll try that on my "real" sled (whenever I get to it). And Yes - I really need all that storage - I've been accumulating quite a bit over the years.

Grampa - I did use their planner - not not so much - Everything here will be on wheels - has to be - it's so small.

Thanks again!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Your shop is really coming along. WIll you be creating another video when it's all together? It's fun to see the progress you are makling.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug.

Yes - I'll video some more. First project after shop set up will be an air filter system. Already have the blower, and just ordered 1 micron filters. Will take video of that too.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Great Blog…please, please keep on writing as you go along…making and admitting to the mistakes we both can learn. You take good pictures too. Not everyone has the eye and instinct of what picture fits the blog.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


What an adventure and in the mountains too.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Your shop will be the envy of all your buddies.You are doing a great job and I can tell youre having fun doing it.I would recommend you build a "super sled" before too long as it will be very helpful in your shop construction.Video to build is on Eagle Lake Woodworking.Enjoy the journey and I know youll enjoy working in this shop!


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the replies!

Big Al - Thank you so much - yes - I intend to keep blogging.

Norm - I couldn't be happier if I was twins! A great place to live. I recommend it. Lived in Chicago for 22 years before moving here 10 years ago. Best move I ever made. Thanks.

gfadvm - My buddies will not be borrowers! lol Yes - I'm having a wonderful time and learning a lot. I've looked at the super sled video many times, and will definitely be making a version of it. I already thought of one great enhancement - secret for now - stay tuned. Thanks for the support!

James


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


James - you are making great progress on the shop! Your ability to correct your mistakes will continue to be honed in the years to come…..I'm still pretty new to this myself, but have built quite a few projects, but none without mistakes - sometimes they just get factored into the design and even once in a while the project may be improved becasue of it…..

I agree with Doug - looking forward to more videos, enjoyed the first two…..

Carry on.

Jeff


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


That was a fun read. Tightbond III gives you a little more open time and its waterproof. But I don't think you'd eever water it down or most glues for that matter. I've read where wiping the squeezout with a wet rag can weaken a glue joint.

Looking forward to reading more of your progress.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


James -one thing that helps me ALOT on box joint glueups is a dispenser like this.

Don't need to spread it out perfect - just get the right amount of glue in there quickly…..

Jeff


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Jeff & JC -

Thanks for the nice words. I'll try out the titebond, and glue injector - thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Nicely done James. I am moving into a new shop myself and will capture some ideas from your experience.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


Everything is coming along nicely in spite of your problems. One thing that you could have done on your cabinets is to build in a 2×4 frame with levelers into the bottom in order to be able to level the cabinets and compensate for the for the slope of the floor. Then you could have cut a toe plate for looks on your band saw. I have done this before and it worked out pretty good. However, what you did is fine. The main thing is that you are coming along with your shop and it's looking good. Congratulations.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Lessons Learned - Observations of a Newbie*
> 
> Well, I've been wanting a workshop for 20 years. I finally was able to begin creating one a few weeks ago. There has been ups and downs, joys and sorrows, silly and stupid mistakes made, and patience learned and experienced gained. (I still have 10 fingers….just less hair)
> 
> ...


wreck is correct on the toe space. It is needed….at least for my big feet. I just can't get close enough to my work without the space. I have been to Chicago and I have been to Denver and out in the mountains. I can just smell the pine trees through that window. I understand you thinking that was the best decision you have made.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

*Slowly But Surely...*

Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.










I used 3/4 birch plywood for the fronts. I was going to make the drawer handles - but I was too anxious to move on to the next step.










I put a chamfered edge all around the fronts - I like the look of the plywood stripes, and it helps to hide the fact that some edges don't line up perfectly (it's a garage guys - not a dining room…)










The drawers are already almost filled - and I still have more "stuff" to store. So I was going to go on and build the hutch that will sit on the right side of the bench, but changed my mind. Even though the dust collection works great, the dust from making and finishing the drawers was everywhere. And living at 9,000 feet - the air is thin enough without the dust.

So I'm going to begin making my air filter system first. I'll document that later. It's a good plan - a 5 micron prefilter with a washable 1 micron secondary filter. Sounds like fun!










Thanks for watching!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


What nice drawers you have!
Seriously, nice job. Now, go ahead and crack open a cold one, marvel at your handywork and ponder all the projects to come.

OK! Enough already, stop loafing around…
get back to work and make a mess of that waaay to clean workshop! Lol.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


Nice progress James - It's kinda fun when you have so many (shop) projects to choose from, looking good!

Jeff


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


JWags, I have about the same size garage and was wondering how to get storage in there. I have a 4×8 sheet of pegboard up right now over some very old cabinets that come out of an old hospital, but all of this is getting ripped out and star anew. I love the drawers. Makes everything very neat. Thanks for the post and the ideas.


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


Looking good. I suggest you throw some trim around that great window. The shop will remain dusty but will otherwise look fantastic when you're done.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


The drawers look fine with those handles. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Slowly But Surely...*
> 
> Well - in between working at my regular job and going out of town for a few days, I have finished building and installing the 20 drawers for my workbench.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone -

Thanks for the nice comments!

Gary - It is surprising how much you can do in a small space.
Will - Yes -I'm gonna trim out the window - but this time with my own wood cut from my own logs. So it will have to wait a while, until I finish getting set up.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

*Home Made Air Filter*

Hello again,

Just finished my homemade shop air filter. I had to change my original plans, which were to hang it from the ceiling. That's because I also wanted a washable filter, to keep down on the ongoing costs. So here was the final criteria: I needed a blower that would draw and push at least 800 CFm, a primary filter that would catch up to 5 microns, and a secondary filter that would catch 1 micron particles, and not be cost prohibitive. Plus - it had to be quiet.

So - I'm lucky - I'm in the real estate business, and have to regularly deal with HVAC people, plumbers, electricians, etc.

I put the word out to the HVAC people that I was looking for a take out blower and cage - in good working condition - hopefully with several speed selections. Lo an behold - one showed up not 8 days later - from a home that was being remodeled using in-floor radiant heat. Yipee - step one…

The 1 micron washable filter I found at Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-Micron-Washable-Secondary-Filter-G9956-/H2451 if you're interested). I live at almost 9,000 feet - the air is already thin - so I really wanted good filtration. But this filter changed the configuration - it needed 18 inches to work. I wasn't going to hang a coffin sized box from the ceiling, so I decided to build a roll around filter. Make it 1/4th less tall than my tablesaw, so it could double as an infeed table, and make it sturdy enough to put my future surface planer on. Kill 3 birds….










So I had to horizontally mount the blower. This would require some support for the side opposite the mounting holes.

So dowels with rubber tips seemed like a good candidate.



















And I think I found a simple solution to dampen the motor vibration - I mounted it over some rubber hose:










So here is the blower configuration:










Now I needed intake holes:










and here's a pic of the bottom - it should stay where I put it:










I didn't want the exhaust too close to the intake, so I side mounted some floor registers. I'm also not glueing the back or top so I have future access to the guts if maintenance is needed.

So here is the semi-final assembly:










and from the back:










And after a coat or 2 of paint (Grizzly colored of course - lol), here it is finished:










It's very very quiet, and rolls around easy (I put a big handle in back…). I just finished using it as an infeed table for my TS (I'm ripping out the parts to finish Norm's workshop Hutch…). The primary filter is already showing signs of dust, after only about 15 minutes of operation.

I think my lungs are gonna thank me! And thanks to you for reading!


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Nicely done! I could use one of these.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Very interesting design. Most of them I have seen are straight through pull arrangments, first time I have seen the box stacked like this.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Thanks Will -

dbhost - This desgin was an attempt to make the best use of space in my very small shop. If I can make something that has dual or triple use or purpose - all the better. Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Great job. This looks really good! IS the blower working okay positioned like this? I thought someone was having a problem with noise the other day day and another writer said to turn the blower where the shaft was horizontal. This looks good and if it works that is even better. Thanks for posting. Does it draw in the smell of those pine needles?????


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Grampa - LOL 
It WILL suck in pine smell - as soon as it's warm enough to open the window!

The blower seems to work fine in this position. NO vibration or any nosie (rubbing etc.). I do think mounting on rubber helped a lot.

Thanks for the kind words…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and thanks for the information. I was curious about the mounting and the noise if there was any. This is great. We have been in the lower 90's a few times this year already (SW Oklahoma). I smell pine needles everytime I ready your blog and look out your shop window.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


My shop air cleaner is currently being designed in SketchUp (I need the practice). I'm planning a dual purpose design. 1) Run of the mill air cleaner. 2) Fresh air blower for Paint/Finishing room. I will be building a plastic tent/room within a room. I will have an attachment for the clean air exhaust that will provide positive pressure into the "plastic tent". The benefits will be two fold; 1)isolating the motor from combustible fumes and 2) prevent dust from contaminating the finish.

After seeing your dual purpose cleaner, I may make mine a tri-purpose machine by making it either an infeed/outfeed table or a stand for planer/bench tools.

Thanks for posting your air cleaner, it has given me food for thought regarding the design of mine.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


What a great build! It looks like it was purchased from Grizzly! I love the multipurpose idea. Im probably going to steal this idea.Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


great job.


----------



## JWags (Feb 11, 2011)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Thanks again eeryone for the comments!

Randy - I'd love to see your Sketchup about this. I really hafta learn that system.
gfadm - Steal away - I'd like it if you posted yours - especially if you improved it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


great work there james

i too wanted to build my own
but couldn't find a fan for it
so i bought a HF unit and winged it

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/22831

here are custom (and standard) filters i did find

here is electrostatic air filters
hose wash
last a lifetime
1 to 3 micron filtering
buy once
last forever

http://www.air-filter-exchange.org/Maximum-Allergy-Relief-1-Electrostatic-Filters-Std-Sizes-Afe-1.aspx


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


Hi James, Nice work on the air filter, I have some questions about the wiring setup 1- does it run on 220 volts or 120 volts 2-do you have 3 speeds or just one 3-what size wiring is the motor 4-do you have a timer, I want to build a filter for my shop and need the info so I can start, I bought the blower units from a guy but he had cut the wires as close to the motor connections as possible. he said they were out of 220 air conditioners. Thanks in advance, rodman


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

JWags said:


> *Home Made Air Filter*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> ...


It looks like you are pulling the dust through the squirrel cage. Just a small amount of dust on the squirrel cage will greatly reduce the air flow.


----------

